# training thread



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

ok guys, not sure who on here goes to the gym and who doesnt. but thought id start a thread on it and see where it goes.

id been training a few years mma then took a cpl of years off, due to work commitments, my boss complaning about my injuries etc etc.

anyways ive just got back into weight lifting and im doing a split system. my intention is to get a bit more muscle on again.

day1 legs
day2 bi and forearm
day3 chest
day4 day off
day5 back and abs
dya6 day off
day7 tri and shoulders

training to fail on each day. warming up on the bag and cooling down on the bag and some stretches.

my diet isnt too bad at the mo, it could be better but i am eating regular, with a high carb morning and high protien evenings,but i'll admit, i do like a curry and beer now and again.

what do you think? whats your system?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

That seems pretty good, although i personally have never dedicated a sole session to bi and forearm.

I rarely do weights so someone else might be better to tweak it for you.

I'm similar to you boxing background and last year mma, but sadly work commitments mean i can hardly train now.

Last time after a long break, i just got back to training circuits and boxing then did a stunt of weights for about 6 months with the idea of getting bigger and stronger went from a trim 70kg to 79kg but was eating around 5500 calories a day and still retained about 85% of my fitness.

On a nutritional front i Hope you drink plenty of water too, and i've always taken a multi vitamin. Always take a pwo shake too with fast acting carbs(vitargo) and protein(hydrolyzed whey). Usual ratio of about 2:1


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i drink loads of water. and a lot of milk 2-3 pints a day. i take a protien shake after ive trained, and another one before i go to bed.
wheh i was doing mma i took glucosamine. to keep my joints well oiled. i try not to take a lot of supliments, just eat well. and get a lot of sleep.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

The "roiders" in work with me are all doing this crossfit thing that is the new craze,also that new P90X thing on the telly has grabbed em too,some high intensity boot camp workout using only body resistance and you end up with a twelve pack it's so good.Check my forum name then guess if I am a gym bunny lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Day 1: Back and Biceps (3 different exercises for each) *
Day 2: Chest and Triceps (3 different exercises for each) *
Day 3: rest
Day 4: legs (quads, hamstrings, leg pres, calve raises) *
Day 5: abs, lower back, side crunches, shoulders
Day 6: rest
Day 7: rest
*you're "priming" the small muscles by working the larger ones so achieve better results

Warm up on days 1, 2, 4 and 5 five minutes depending on muscles to be trained:
Day 1: cross-trainer revers action
Day 2: cross trainer
Day 4: rowing machine
Day 5: bike for good measure

Cool down / aerobic workout *after* weight training (your choice of machine)so you can move heavier weights: 15 to 20 minutes followed by stretches

Best form of training to achieve greater muscular strength is pyramid training

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

im assuming by pyramids you mean starting with light weight/ high reps adding on more weights as you go but dropping the reps until you hit your one rep max... then going back down the wieghts again?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It is enough to do a pyramid up and you'd do the following:
14 to 15 repetitions with 50% of 1RM (1 repetition maximum)
7 to 8 reps with 75% of 1RM (you may fail at rep 7)
3 to 4 reps with 90% of 1RM (you may fail at 3rd rep)
1 rep with 100% = 1RM. Always use a spotter for this!!!! This could also already be a cheated rep i.e. you spotter assists on the easier phase. If you can do 2 reps here, you must up the weights else you're not getting maximum benefit.
Occasionally finish each exercise off with as many really fast reps as you can do, typically 30 to 35 reps.

And now: my account nr. is £$%&*^%$£ and my hourly rate is £42. Written workout sheets and dietary advice cost extra :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks mate. the payment is on its way to that account.. :lol:

seriosly tho i posted this cos i love training and was hoping for a lot of comments and suggestions as to what other people do. my training is in mma. so mostly ju-jitsu, muay thai, aikido, which isnt body building, so i apreciate your comments and the fact you normally charge for this..so i will take it on board. im gonna continue my split system for the rest of this month and then try yours. as i beleive you need to change every month or so as to shock your muscles into growing.

any other comments from other member will be much appreciated.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I prefer a push pull legs routine.

Day 1: Chest, shoulders & triceps
Day 2: Rest
Day 3: Back & Biceps
Day 4: Rest
Day 5: Legs
Repeat.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

is chest , shoulders and tri's not to much in one go?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> thanks *mate*.


You never checked my website, did you :wink:

With the defense sports you do, I'd suggest you concentrate more on legs; and you certainly do enough aerobic training as it is.



alun said:


> is chest , shoulders and tri's not to much in one go?


Not necessarily as in chest and shoulder exercises the triceps is already the synergist so gets fatigued earlier leading to a better result for the triceps

I'm just wondering about the rest of the routine as I can't find abs, lower back, side crunches to name but a few :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Just remember ripped people look gross to 95% of the population :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> You never checked my website, did you :wink:


im not sure what your saying here.. i have looked at your site tho. is that you on the front page pic?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A3DFU is a girl! - thats what shes saying!

*Chest Shoulders & Triceps:*

*Chest*
Flat Bench press - 3 sets of 10
Incline DB press - 3 sets of 10
Flies or crossover pulley (alternate each week) - 4 sets of 10-12

*Shoulders*
Clean & press - 4 sets of 10

*Triceps*
Dips - 4 sets to failure
Or Skull crushers - 4 sets of 10 (alternate each week)

*Back & biceps:*

*Back*
Dead lift - 4 sets of 10
Chins - 3 sets to failure (close grip pull downs if you cant do chins)
Pull ups - 3 sets to failure (wide lat pull downs if you cant do pull ups)
Barbell rows - 3 sets of 10

*Biceps*
Incline DB curls - 4 sets of 10
Or Preacher curls - 4 sets of 10 (alternate each week)

*Legs*
Leg press - 4 sets of 10
Squat - 3 sets of 10
Stiff Leg dead lifts (if your back isn't still sore from dead lifts) Or leg curls - 3 sets of 10
Leg extensions - 3 sets of 10-12
Standing calf raises - 3 sets of 12-15
Seated calf raises - 3 sets of 10

In my opinion you don't need to hit abs directly, they are hit pretty hard during the compound exercises every time you go to gym. Mine have responded well anyway and I never train abs.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

manphibian said:


> Just remember ripped people look gross to 95% of the population :lol:


My wife and her friends beg to differ :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> A3DFU is a girl! - thats what shes saying!


i kinda realised after looking at the website. in my defence tho.. i call everyone mate.. male or female. so no offence intended.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't like going to gyms, so I workout at home using dumbbells and a barbell, as well as things like a push/pull up bar, resistance bands and a few others.
I've cut 2 stone in weight, and am currently in the process of trying out a few creative/inventive exercise routines I found on YouTube.

I've seen solid results in only two weeks of doing these two routines every second night, usually doing 3 sets of each.











Obviously, don't do the exercises as quickly as he is demonstrating in the video.
I take a 30g protein shake immediately after working out, then another first thing in the morning.
Other than that, I don't take any supplements.

These are just my experiences, and they might not be any good to anyone else, but they've worked for me.
I would have loved to have gotten into MMA when I was younger. I did Karate and Boxing for a while as a youngster, enjoying Boxing more, but I love watching MMA for the multitude of disciplines involved/required and it's rawness.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i love watching training vids on youtube, it didnt look much like a killer workout to me tho.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Just remember ripped people look gross to 95% of the population :lol:


Or even ribbed? :roll:



alun said:


> > You never checked my website, did you :wink:
> 
> 
> is that you on the front page pic?


Yes it s me on the 1st and all other pages :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> A3DFU is a girl! - thats what shes saying!
> 
> *Chest Shoulders & Triceps:*
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> > A3DFU is a girl! - thats what shes saying!
> 
> 
> i kinda realised after looking at the website. in my defence tho.. i call everyone mate.. male or female. so no offence intended.


No offense taken :-*


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

alun said:


> i love watching training vids on youtube, it didnt look much like a killer workout to me tho.


Give it a go and you'll see. :wink: 
3 sets of both videos in a night, and your biceps will have that pumped/swollen feeling of a good workout.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

some great ideas coming out here.. and can i just add.. the gym was so hot tonight, i swear even the bag was sweating :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been doing a 3 day program incorporating pyramids....

DAY 1 - Chest and triceps

Flat bench press - 5 sets - 12,10, 8, 6, 6
Incline press - 3 sets x 8 reps
Narrow bench press - 3 sets x 8 reps
Pec Deck - 3 sets x 8 reps
Tricep cable push downs - 3 sets x 8
Dips (leaning forward to hit the chest) - 3 sets x failiure

DAY 2 - Back and biceps

Squat - 5 sets - 12, 10, 8, 6, 6
Bent over row - 5 sets - 12, 10, 8, 6, 6
Seated row - 3 sets x 8
Lat pull down - 3 sets x 8
Preacher curl - 3 sets x 8
Incline hammer curls - 3 sets x 8
Chin ups - 3 sets x failiure

DAY 3 - Shoulders

Overhead press - 5 sets - 12, 10, 8, 6, 6
Upright rows - 5 sets - 12,10, 8, 6,6 
Front raise - 3 sets x 8
Lateral raise - 3 sets x 8
Heavy Shrugs - 3 sets x 8
Dips - 3 sets x failiure

Been doing this for 6 weeks - going well 

Saj


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Where's legs Saj?

A bloke with chicken legs looks hilarious in my opinion.

One important thing to consider: training legs properly releases more testosterone and growth hormone than any other training day!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> One important thing to consider: training legs properly releases more testosterone and growth hormone than any other training day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I've recently incorporated barbell squats into my workout for that very reason. I researched it and found out its a very beneficial exercise overall.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Squats are the daddy of all exercises, a great compound movement.

You hit quads, hamstrings, back and abs


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Where's legs Saj?
> 
> A bloke with chicken legs looks hilarious in my opinion.
> 
> ...


haha I knew that was coming....in this routine I've neglected them apart from the squats! 

Having a 2 week break now I'm off work but will implement legs on an extra day once I am back, I promise!

On another note, I have been taking Magnum Big C creatine supplement - unfortunate name and I was dubious as I have never heard of them but my usual creatine wasn't available so gave it a go. Found it great and have noticed improved gains in size and strength. 

Anyone else tried Magnum products? 
http://hardmagnum.com/magnum_bigc.html

Saj


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

the only protein for me comes from myprotein, supreme quality, clean, pure and no gimmicks. what more do you want?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I prefer gaspari sizeon for creative and their myofusion for protein. Reflex one stop xtreme is an awesome all-in-1

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i normally just get the cheap stuff from holland and barrets..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why not eat a chicken in stead of all those powders and potions: it tastes much better! 8)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i guess its just easier drinking a shake before bed, rather than have a full stomache from eating.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You could eat that chicken for dinner (or a steak, lamb, fish, eggs or a bag of brazil/pecan/wallnuts). That gets my vote over some pwders any time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I split like this

Day 1 Chest and Triceps
Day 2 Legs
Day 3 off
Day 4 Back and Biceps

I then cycle / play golf for CV workout on the other days

I generally do 4 excercises of 4 sets for each body part


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> I generally do 4 excercises of 4 sets for each body part


4 exercises of 3 sets with hight weights in future :wink:

Oh, and add abs, lower back, shoulders and traps


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

ive been completly forgetting about traps..might throw them into my shoulder day

its was legs last night..im now walking like a 70 year old today :lol:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

my friend is sponcered by my protien, and has a 5% discount code

MP242023

not alot off, but if you use them anyway a saving all the same!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> ive been completly forgetting about traps..might throw them into my shoulder day


That's why you need a personal trainer 8)



alun said:


> its was legs last night..im now walking like a 70 year old today :lol:


If you can walk at all you haven't trained hard enough! Get yourself a PT :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > ive been completly forgetting about traps..might throw them into my shoulder day
> ...


lol. when i was right into this a few years back i had a personal trainer , a forth dan in quite a few matial arts he used to beat me to a pulp most times haha, the training was hard but good. i learnt a lot and toughend up. 
the reason im back into it is my young nephew (17) has asked me to train him. so im passing my knowledge on. ive been out of the game for a while so any fresh tips on training , diet and supliments is always good, weve been doing aikido tonight and hes picking it up well.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I generally do 4 excercises of 4 sets for each body part
> ...


Lower back gets done with Back, I just do hyper extensions - it is something i have to do since slipping 4 disks in my lumbar vertebrae playing rugby.

Abs is something done with every session at the end before CV

Shoulders I hate but are a necessary evil


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Why not eat a chicken in stead of all those powders and potions: it tastes much better! 8)


I go through between 5 & 10kg a month, it gets really boring! Also difficult to get the recommended amount of protein from food without permanently feeling full.



alun said:


> ive been completly forgetting about traps..might throw them into my shoulder day


Just do deadlifts and youre covered, at the top of the exercise do a "shrug"



alun said:


> i normally just get the cheap stuff from holland and barrets..


Thats got to be the worst tasting and most expensive!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

its less than £15 a tub and has 24 grams of protein per scoop hows that expensive?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

alun said:


> its less than £15 a tub and has 24 grams of protein per scoop hows that expensive?


£15 for how much in weight?

The best I can see is £30 for 900g or 2 for £45.

To get 24g protein per serving of the highest protein %age product on the market you would need a 30g serving. The holland and barrett stuff is more likely 70% - if youre lucky.

Therefore at 70% you would be needing 35g product to get 25g protein.
= 50 servings for £45 or 90p per serving

Take Reflex peptide fusion for example:

£34 for 2.1kg @ 80% protein (better than H&B as well as its 33:33:33 egg:whey:casein) needing 30g product to get 25g protein.
= 70 servings for £34 or 48p per serving
+ it tastes 100 times better than the H&B stuff

There are cheaper bulk brands too Nutrisport 90+ and bodybuilding warehouse whey for example.

These work out at around 30p per serving for the same amount of protein.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Lower back gets done with Back, I just do hyper extensions - it is something i have to do since slipping 4 disks in my lumbar vertebrae playing rugby.


For lower back problems the single most important exercise is ab-crunces (but you do abs already) and then hamstring stretches.

I had a "slipped disc" almost 30 years ago and trained myself back to health against the advice of my GP, an Orthopedist and the guys at hospital who did an MRI scan and who wanted to keep my in for surgery there and then.
2 years later I was back downhill skiing and the learned to scuba dive, water ski and still do all of it. If I'd listened to those doctors I wouldn't be doing all of this.
Sorry for deviating ,,,, I'll take my coat  But I just wanted to impress how important abdominal strength is for a healthy back! After my slipped disc episode I devised my own exercises against lower back problems and I've helped loads and loads of clients


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > its less than £15 a tub and has 24 grams of protein per scoop hows that expensive?
> ...


its a 793g tub each scoop(30g) contains 24.9g of protien which is 83.2% protein (copied directly from the label on the tub)

so if my maths is correct 57p per serving, so i still say its quite cheap. its nearly empty now tho, so ill look at those other options youve mentioned.

as for taste.. i dont really care what it tastes like its just taken to increase my protein not for the enjoyment. worst one ive had was egg and milk powder. cant remember its name but it didnt have flavoring added.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] it tasted like milky dishwater. i was glad when that tub ran out.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> I had a "slipped disc" almost 30 years ago


you dont even look that old..  :-*


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with the poor quality of 'most' of Holland & Barret products!

I have used Reflex products in the past - good value for money 

I currently take BSN Truemass and BSN Dessert for my protein intake, not cheap but great quality products in my opinion.

I use http://affordablesupplements.co.uk/ for my supplements, I find their service superb 

Saj


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you put high end oil/fuel in your car?

If so then why the inferior stuff in your body?

Hydrolysed whey is very good no added crap unless you want a flavouring powder and even then it's purer than nearly all the branded stuff out there.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

techfreak said:


> Do you put high end oil/fuel in your car?
> 
> If so then why the inferior stuff in your body?
> 
> Hydrolysed whey is very good no added crap unless you want a flavouring powder and even then it's purer than nearly all the branded stuff out there.


so are you saying the h&b stuff is crap too?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

not crap, but not great. you'll get by on it i suppose.

me personally want the best i can afford.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

alun said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > alun said:
> ...


I bet you're consuming soy protein. Whey protein concentrate / isolate or hydrolysed whey is much, much better.

Soy protein has a lower biological value than whey protein. This scale rates how efficiently your body can use a protein source. Basically, the higher the BV, the more nitrogen your body can absorb and retain. Soy protein has a BV of 74 and whey protein has a BV of about 100. So, in terms of bodybuilding, whey protein will help you to add muscle more quickly than soy.

Like techfreak suggests, its like running your TT on fuel worse than 95 or your diesel on the red stuff.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

its soya protien isolate. ill admit ive never really thought about my protien sups. i just assumed (wrongly it looks) that they were all similar. i think i nead to read back through the thread and look at some links. i need another tub soon and should really get some decent stuff by the sounds of it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Best value for money:
http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/ ... 4008-p.asp
Toffee & banoffee are great.

Best protein (IMO):
http://www.echosupplements.com/departme ... n-21kg/219
Choc-mints the best and echo are the cheapest for Reflex.

Another great protein:
http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/brand ... 163/detail
Cookies and cream / banana / choc peanutbutter in order of preference.

On sale and tastes great:
http://www.bodyhutsupplements.com/speci ... _1_3kg.htm
Caramel latte is on special offer.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

im sure its syntha 6 my mate keeps banging on about. gonna see what price he gets it for then maybe order some. or see what deal my local supliments shop will do on a cpl of tubs.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

alun said:


> its soya protien isolate. ill admit ive never really thought about my protien sups. i just assumed (wrongly it looks) that they were all similar. i think i nead to read back through the thread and look at some links. i need another tub soon and should really get some decent stuff by the sounds of it.


It's very well documented that soya is inferior, infact it's more suited to women than men.iirc Some studies show it can infact increase estrogen levels-something i'm sure you don't want.

If you choose to buy from my myprotein let me know i'll give you my referral code so you can get 5% off your first order.


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Holland and Barret gear is sh-t. Optimum Nutrition FTW!!!!!! check out monstersupplements.com 8)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i think weve already concluded that lol. i think ive almost decided on syntha6, just waiting to see what deal i can get on it.. ive got it down to £22 for 1.3k so far.


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

alun said:


> i think weve already concluded that lol. i think ive almost decided on syntha6, just waiting to see what deal i can get on it.. ive got it down to £22 for 1.3k so far.


cool just making sure, lol. didnt read the thread, just saw H&B and thought NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I had a "slipped disc" almost 30 years ago
> ...


Ta; young 62 me :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

are you joking with that age? you really dont look 62


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> are you joking with that age? you really dont look 62


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you :-*

Actually, I lied (a bit) I'll be 62 on 19th July, so in 3 and a bit weeks.
But I've always been active, still running around like a BAF and I often get told that I'm "crazy" to skip and jump "at my age". But then I do somersaults on the lawn with my 2 year old grandson 8)

Oh, and I have no intention to ever change that!!! I'll still be training my clients when I'm 90


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The only thing I have against syntha 6 is that the protein percentage is low compared to others.

Oh and its 200 calories for 23g protein - clearly full of fat and carbs.

Compared to peptide fusion at 90 calories for 20g protein.

rm cya: ON is a fantastic product but it is the most expensive!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

get sytha6, dont get syntha6.. [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: you just cant please you lot.. well its ordered now, just got a 1.3k tub or choc flav to see if i like it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LOL sorry - Im just being fussy.

Syntha-6 is a huge step up from the stuff you were eating before and Ill be very surprised if you dont like the taste.

For your post workout shake blend 30g oats into the shake, carbs post workout are important!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> carbs post workout are important!


Snickers bar for me please; gives me protein as well


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > carbs post workout are important!
> ...


your a personal trainer and your eating chocolate bars after workout?  

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Wrong: I'm eating simple carbohydrates for quick energy plus protein for muscles building blocks after workout :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well thats ok then.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

synergy iso 7 is my all in one drink of choice ( PHD ) and a course of TauroTest


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

just a quick update here, been on syntha6 for a month now. and its good. id recomend it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just had a small fillet steak for breakfast


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sci MX Lean Grow for me everytime.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> I just had a small fillet steak for breakfast


you cook steak for breakfast??? now thats amazing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a small fillet steak for breakfast
> ...


It's high value protein repairing muscles after my workout, plus it keeps me full for a long time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alun said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a small fillet steak for breakfast
> ...


It's high value protein repairing muscles after my workout, plus it keeps me full for a long time


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Dani, since I had a look at your website, I had this itching question in my head, were you always (I mean from a young age  ) this active/exercising and eating healthy etc.?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

redsilverblue said:


> Dani, since I had a look at your website, I had this itching question in my head, were you always (I mean from a young age  ) this active/exercising and eating healthy etc.?


Yes to (I think) all of your questions:
my granny was convinced I should be a circus artist because I could/can never sit still. I was made to walk/cycle everywhere from as long as I can remember. I was good at sport but racket sport and later joined circuit classes when I worked at Uni. I took up downhill skiing, scuba diving and water skiing and I like mountain trekking.
As for healthy eating: my parents had an allotment and we grew our own fruit/veg and my mum shopped in one of the first health food shops in Berlin. So I simply carry on with all of this ,,,, and intend to do it for the next 30 odd years or so


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

wow  I think I really should be ashamed of myself, because I said to myself that I will eat whatever I want whenever I want, when I'll hit 60


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

redsilverblue said:


> wow  I think I really should be ashamed of myself, because I said to myself that I will eat whatever I want whenever I want, when I'll hit 60


Don't be ashamed; there is no need to! But I'd suggest you aim for a healthy life style now (what ever your age may be) to give yourself the best chance for good health and fitness at 60, 70, 80 or 90 and beyond 

Oh, and I find it very normal when I do somersaults with my 2 year old grandson; and I'll teach him to ski next year


----------

